# US Military bike kickstand question...



## Mike G (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a question on the kickstands I've seen on pics of WWII bikes. I've combed the "Berg", Military Bike.com, Mr. Columbia's website, and I have yet to find anything at all on what kickstands were used. I know some earlier ones actually used a drop style stand, but I've seen some that had the bolted on standard kickstand. Originally I thought (looking at a pic on-line), "Wow, somebody did a really nice job on this then went and screwed it up with a modern kickstand", but I then read that it was an actual restored WWII bike. The kickstand in question was sort of round at the mounting/pivot area, kind'a like those Greenleaf's but I don't believe that's what they were?
Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance...
Mike G


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 20, 2014)

Westfield anyway used the same bolt on kickstands that they used on all the other 40's civilian models. 

I need another myself for one of my bikes. If anyone has an extra please let me know.


----------



## izee2 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey Mrcolumbia.....I have one or two in the garage. I'll dig them out and will pm you later.
Tom


----------



## Mike G (Jul 20, 2014)

*Kick stands...*

Well I could use one of them (if you have two) if you're rescuing them from the garage... I mean that's kind'a why I was posing the question...

MrColumbia... Yes, that's the one I was thinking about, thanks!


----------



## izee2 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey Guys,
  I have 4 of them. $25.00 each shipped. Let me know if your interested. 
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Mike G (Jul 20, 2014)

Tom,
Yes!!! Interested (preferential to the one on the left for some reason)... watch out for a PM coming your way.

Mike G


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll take one as well, PM sent


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd like one too if still available.. Shipping to TN

Please let me know,

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## Bozman (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll take one of the last ones if they are still available!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 30, 2014)

I just got mine and have it painted and on the 1945 Compax. Thanks.


----------



## izee2 (Jul 31, 2014)

MrColumbia...glad to hear it found a home.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 31, 2014)

And here it is in it's rightful place on my 1945 lightweight Compax.


----------



## Mike G (Aug 1, 2014)

Got mine (Thank you Tom!), even got it painted... Now I have to wait for my fenders to arrive, and my frame to get done at the blaster!


----------



## Jrcxu (Aug 4, 2014)

If anyone knows where to find another one of these, please let me know (got here late!) - My compax is in need


----------

